# Weighted Golf club?



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this weighted golf club that is supposed to straighten out your swing and make you "hit it longer and straighter"? I saw this infomercial on the golf channel and It seemed interesting upfront but I was not sure if it actually helped your swing or was just like donuts for a baseball bat.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

It sounds interesting and something i would like to know more about. I dont understand how it would work but it might be a scam.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

The idea is that it will somehow keep your swing on plane, right? That may be true, but the extra weight will probably mess up any tempo or rhythem you ever had. I've never seen the infomercial or used the product, so don't take my criticism to seriosly. If you try it, and it works, great!


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I have taken a couple swings with a weighted club before. If anything it made my swing even worse. Of course that could be because I have always had an off balance swing whether it be golf or baseball or even tennis. The club worked great for my brother. He used to always hit his ball a little to far off to the right and he often spliced the ball from his tendancy to swing to far off to his left. The club how ever allowed him to hit about 10 balls in a row with now splice or lean, or any unbalance. I would recommend trying out this club. Of course, I wouldn't just go out and buy it, I'd find a friend who had one and test theirs to make sure the club is a good investment for your.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it would throw off your technique if you used a different club. My swing changes enough when i use some ones driver that isnt mine, it would be horrible if you added weights to it.


----------



## golftrainer (Apr 2, 2006)

The best way to get the most out of swinging a weighted club, is to swing it "off the course" to build up your golf specific muscles and also improve your current range of motion on both your backswing and follow through.

Never swing a weighted club at full speed!

Swing it 20-30 times and then end your training sessions swing a middle iron for feel and timing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

That's some great advice, golftrainer. 

Looking at your website, it's obvious you really know your stuff. How long have you been playing?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

This sounds like the "perfect" club...in which case, none exists. If anything, it's an informercial. Informercials are a load of BS if you ask me. Everyone's trying to sell you the best item in the market, in the industry. If you ask me, if they could do that, they wouldn't bother wasting their time on an informercial.

This is every club's natural aim. To better a swing, technique, etc. But to be honest, what it all comes down to, are the hands that are holding the club.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Bryan said:


> But to be honest, what it all comes down to, are the hands that are holding the club.


That's a good way of summing it up, really. In the end, it's up to you how well you do


----------



## golftrainer (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been golfing since I retired from track and fiedl back in 1990! Became obsessed with learning the swing so I bought EVERY golf instruction book, video and also spent hundreds in lessons.

Now I feel I have sufficient knowledge of the golf swing and can apply my 25 years of fitness.

I really enjoy seeing the huge improvements golfers make when they work on the "machine" that's causing most of these swing faults and poor performances.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

golftrainer said:


> I've been golfing since I retired from track and fiedl back in 1990! Became obsessed with learning the swing so I bought EVERY golf instruction book, video and also spent hundreds in lessons.
> 
> Now I feel I have sufficient knowledge of the golf swing and can apply my 25 years of fitness.
> 
> I really enjoy seeing the huge improvements golfers make when they work on the "machine" that's causing most of these swing faults and poor performances.


The fact that you've been working so long at your game explains your expertise at this kind of stuff. Good to have a guy like you here at the forum, as I think a lot of us are just beginners, really


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Im sure that its like every aid, it'll work for some people but not for others


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

Buy a David Leadbetter Swing Setter rather than a weighted club. I have a Momentus weighted club and all it does is stretch your muscles before a round. The Swing Setter is a much better training aid


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

codyblank said:


> Buy a David Leadbetter Swing Setter rather than a weighted club. I have a Momentus weighted club and all it does is stretch your muscles before a round. The Swing Setter is a much better training aid


How does the swing setter work? I was always under the impression they were basically the same thing as weighted golf clubs, but I guess they aren't by the way you're describing it


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

the swing setter has a grip developed by golf pride that gets the grip right, and has tempo balls that click at halfway in the backswing and at impact to help tempo.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow thanks for the information. I might end up buying this now. Now that I have heard some true success stories I might try it out, as long as it isn't too expensive. It will probably end up being $200 for something that may or may not work. I hate how you have to take risks like that when ever you buy something off of the TV, and it seems like all of the good things are on TV. Maybe thats why they are.


----------

